# Eclipse eigene Kürzel



## moloch (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
kann man in Eclipse eigene Kürzel erstellen. Genau genommen möchte ich meinen Namen als kommentar + Datum nicht immer selber schreiben sondern würde das gerne mit einem Kürzel erledigen. Hab dazu nichts gefunden nur die Eclipse Kürzel.
Grüße


----------



## ymene (27. Mai 2010)

Such mal unter Preferences nach Templates. Dort kannst du unter anderem für den Java Editor (Pfad Java / Editor / Templates ) Kürzel definieren. Beispiele gibt es da zu genüge. Dort findest unter anderem auch Sachen wie "syso" für System.out.println(""), was auch nichts anderes als nen Template ist.


----------



## moloch (27. Mai 2010)

ok super, hab ich gefunden. und wie schaffe ich das dass jeden tag das jeweilige datum dazu generiert wird?

vergiss es habs gefunden 

vielen dank


----------

